# jello



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

could i put my p's in jello so when they bite into it it dosnt go every where. and also so oils and stuff dont leak into the water. also can jello just be fed to them as treats. can it harm them. anybody else use it.thanks in advance


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jello - what is that like the american word for Jelly?









are you serious?
I think you need to go and buy some commen sence dude.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I never heard of putting P's in jello???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jello..sorry i'm confused ...jello as the snack..as there always room for jello??????????


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

no putting the p's food in the jello. i thinks it is called gelitan. my bad :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is this for a kids party for a snack or something?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> no putting the p's food in the jello. i thinks it is called gelitan. my bad :laugh:


 what?

geletine is crushed up bones like from cattle & horses, it helps jelly & sweets set, why would you put piranha food in there?

feed your fish a mixed diet of dried fish foods, meats and fish, beefheart is particually good, and smelt is also highly reccomended.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Gelatin can be used to keep fish food together especially if youre making your own blend of different foods. The only problem is that when you encapsulate your fish food in the gelatin the flavor and smell is also encapsulated in the gelatin. Basically the food wont smell as much as before but if your p's are used to eating whatever lands in their tank then you should be ok.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks Datman







so it is ok for my piranhas to eat jello with their food in it. they eat anything that hits the water







. thanks again


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Np man. Try to find out if the gelatin is made with animal hooves and cartilage or if its made with seaweed. Ill bet that using the stuff made of seaweed is better for the fish than the stuff made from land animals.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thanks Datman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not Jell-O. Pure gelitan. jell-O has sugar and and coloring. None the less, I don't like the sound of it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, why do that, it sounds more work, and lol many people who keep piranhas dont do it


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

jello yummy i wouldn't try it but whatever you want to do ,do it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks guys. i just heard that it it keeps the food from messing up your tank and was wondering if you have heard about it. i am going to try it and i will let you know.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Like Serrapygo said...don't use JELL-O...or anything that has gelatin...you have to use the pure gelatin if you wanna try that...tell us how it goes


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

o i thought u meant putting your fish in jello thinkin it would survive lol. if you put ur fish food in jello, won't the heat from the water just break it down quickly? doens't jello have to be cold or is that just the bill cosby jello


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Just like they said, wild P's never dreamed of food that's been given to the P's in captivity.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how about using Jell-O brand pudding?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

jell-o pudding i dont think would work. and your right i think it would melt in the water. i am going to try it. i will put up a topic if it works or not


----------

